# 1987 DIAMONDBACK SILVER STREAK ?



## WHEELERWHEELES (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello,
Any info about this bike out there ? I think its a 1987.



Is it a collectable bike? I am going to sell it and was wondering what a fair selling price would be.
THANK YOU!


----------

